# Member of the year going forward



## Jim (Jul 27, 2009)

Say goodbye to Angler of the year. Going forward it will be called Member of the year. This site is more than just fishing. The weekend angler that has 3 kids can not "compete" with the 18 year old who fishes 7 days a week. I would rather reward a member who encompasses (he said encompasses! :LOL2 what a TB member should be. One who contributes, shares knowledge when they can, congratulates others for a job well done, and even catches and reports on an occasional fish. 

So how this is going to work (for now). Just keep doing what your doing, nothing needs to change. At the end of the year I will ask all the Moderators to give me three names of who they think should be the winner. We will then go back and forth till we choose a "winner" and that person will be rewarded the Title and prize.

Maybe I will reward a small prize for the AOY...Who knows. I need to think and talk about this with the other mods.


This could all change again, who knows.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2009)

I like it


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 27, 2009)

Good idea Jim......


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 27, 2009)

Good idea, Jim. Congratulations! Well done.

Kentucky is one of four US states constituted as a commonwealth and was the 15th state to join the Union.

Speaking of KY, I lost two smallies right at the boat Saturday morning while fishing KY Lake.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Good idea, Jim. Congratulations! Well done.
> 
> Kentucky is one of four US states constituted as a commonwealth and was the 15th state to join the Union.
> 
> ...



:LOL2:

- 2 points for you!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Good idea, Jim. Congratulations! Well done.
> 
> Kentucky is one of four US states constituted as a commonwealth and was the 15th state to join the Union.
> 
> ...




Name the other three

Hint - Jim and I both live in Commonwealths

bonus points - explain the difference between a Commonwealth and a State!


----------



## ben2go (Jul 27, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Name the other three
> 
> Hint - Jim and I both live in Commonwealths
> 
> bonus points - explain the difference between a Commonwealth and a State!




I would like to know the difference because my G/F is from KY and I from SC.I know KY is a commonwealth.I've seen the signs every where.Numerous buildings around the coal mining villages, where she's from,that have Kentucky Commonwealth on the side of them.Is one better than the other?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Name the other three
> ...




I assert that SC is slightly better only because it has ocean access. All the same southern jokes apply equally :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 27, 2009)

VA, PA and MA

So far as the commonwealth vs state, I can't blow all of my knowledge in one thread. I've got to spread it around a bit. :LOL2: 

(plus my boss is going to nail me if I take the time to give a history/political science lesson)


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> All the same southern jokes apply equally :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:




The first sister joke, no teeth joke, trailer joke I hear, you will be banned. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 27, 2009)

You boys had better watch the southern jokes considering where you are going to be in October.

You may think my sig line is a joke... :shock:


----------



## ben2go (Jul 27, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I assert that SC is slightly better only because it has ocean access. All the same southern jokes apply equally :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



I can agree to that.If you here banjos,it's to late. :LOL22: 



fftopic:


----------



## poolie (Jul 27, 2009)

With the diverse group of fishermen we have here, I think that's a great idea Jim!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 28, 2009)

So, I didn't have to quit my day job then Jim? I was gonna have all the time I needed here.





Let me see if I can get my job back. :---) :lol:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, Jim. Congratulations! Well done.
> ...



Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, and Virginia.

Legally, no difference is recognized by the federal government. The term commonwealth signifies that their government is based on the consent of those governed. 






Which U.S. state joined as a sovereign nation? Some think we should be again.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Henry Hefner said:


> Which U.S. state joined as a sovereign nation?


Texas, of course. Formally known as the Lone Star Republic. Had to struggle to be admitted into the Union. Technically the only state that has the legal right to secede. Why they haven't yet, given the recent events, is beyond me.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 28, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Technically the only state that has the legal right to secede. Why they haven't yet, given the recent events, is beyond me.



Actually, that is a myth that has spread far and wide over the years. What is different (and true) about Texas agreement to join the U.S., is that Texas retained the right (due to size) to split itself into 5 separate states if she wishes. This would give the people of this area 10 senators instead of 2 in the U.S. Senate.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 28, 2009)

What Is The Only STATE ( Not Any Of The Commonwealths ) That Does Not Have A True State FLAG ?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 29, 2009)

countryboy210 said:


> What Is The Only STATE ( Not Any Of The Commonwealths ) That Does Not Have A True State FLAG ?




Going by the article in the attached link, I'm thinking, Mississippi?

https://www.mcsr.olemiss.edu/~mudws/flag/


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 29, 2009)

No, It's Not Mississippi. Kind Of A Trick Question; This State Does Have What It Calls Their State FLAG, Though It Is Not A True FLAG, But Something Else.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 29, 2009)

countryboy210 said:


> No, It's Not Mississippi. Kind Of A Trick Question; This State Does Have What It Calls Their State FLAG, Though It Is Not A True FLAG, But Something Else.


whats your definition of true flag? Im almost certain every state does indeed have a flag, but Ohio's isnt the traditional rectangle, could this be the answer?


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats To *slim357*, Ohio Has What Is Truely Called A "Burgee", Or A Long Tapered Pennant, Rather Than A Proper Flag.

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/burgee


----------



## Andy (Jul 29, 2009)

Good idea Jim.

:beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 29, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## jigster60 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great move ... may be a die hard bass man for almost 50 yrs but IMO fishing is for everyone... We need to get everyone involved =D> =D> =D> God be with you all... jigster60


----------



## Popeye (Aug 9, 2009)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > All the same southern jokes apply equally :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...




Didja hear the one about the toothless brother and sister that owned a trailer park in Tennessee? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> Say goodbye to Angler of the year. Going forward it will be called Member of the year. This site is more than just fishing. The weekend angler that has 3 kids can not "compete" with the 18 year old who fishes 7 days a week. I would rather reward a member who encompasses (he said encompasses! :LOL2 what a TB member should be. One who contributes, shares knowledge when they can, congratulates others for a job well done, and even catches and reports on an occasional fish.
> 
> So how this is going to work (for now). Just keep doing what your doing, nothing needs to change. At the end of the year I will ask all the Moderators to give me three names of who they think should be the winner. We will then go back and forth till we choose a "winner" and that person will be rewarded the Title and prize.
> 
> ...



It is almost time! 8) Stay tuned!


----------



## countryboy210 (Dec 28, 2009)

We're On The Edge Of Our Seats ( Except Those That Are Still In Bed Anyway :roll: ).


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2009)

I nominate Jim as MOY. Without him, there would be no Tinboat.net.


BTW, are suck up points awarded?


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 28, 2009)

Good morning Jim ....

=D> Once again ..... a great idea that sparks more and more interest in our site & our sport.

Rich


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 28, 2009)

I say Bassboy1, that is my bet, any takers?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

When is the winner being announced? :?:


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> When is the winner being announced? :?:



As soon as I get some pictures of the rod in progress. 8)


----------



## Popeye (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > When is the winner being announced? :?:
> ...



And that will be...

ostpics:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

Am I in the running? and if so I do offer a baits for votes program :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I say Bassboy1, that is my bet, any takers?


I would say hengsthomas(????) from delaware.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > I say Bassboy1, that is my bet, any takers?
> ...



He has my vote! :mrgreen:


----------



## welder (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote , BassBoy1


----------



## 1436delta (Jan 2, 2010)

I VOTE RUSS010 :USA1: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2010)

Your votes do not count :mrgreen: 

Remeber, this is about who has contributed and helped this site prosper and grow - not about who posts teh most, catches the best fish, etc. In this contest nice guys finish 1st

And since it is over, we can all start working on next year - I heard that Jim is giving away a new Corvette with TinBoat sticker included


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Your votes do not count :mrgreen:
> 
> Remeber, this is about who has contributed and helped this site prosper and grow - not about who posts teh most, catches the best fish, etc. In this contest nice guys finish 1st
> 
> And since it is over, we can all start working on next year - I heard that Jim is giving away a new Corvette with TinBoat sticker included



Corvette? No way, that stays in the garage. I am going to give away your old Fish van! :LOL2: 

I am itching to announce the winner, but I need pictures first.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm guessing Santa didnt bring you a camera for christmas :LOL2:


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2010)

Are the coolers going to be cleaned in the fish van? Or is that going to be an added bonus? LOL


----------



## Popeye (Jan 2, 2010)

shamoo said:


> I'm guessing Santa didnt bring you a camera for christmas :LOL2:



Prolly spending too much time with the new XBox


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2010)

Andy said:


> Are the coolers going to be cleaned in the fish van? Or is that going to be an added bonus? LOL




AS clean as they always are - :mrgreen:


----------

